# In Illustrator od. Freehand Splines -> in C4D extrudieren?



## nize2ace (16. Februar 2005)

Hi Leute!

Frage:
Ist Illustrator das gleiche wie Freehand?
Ich hab gehört dass man in Freehand Splines erstellen kann, geht das in Illustrator genauso?

Und wenn ich diese Splines dann erstellt habe, kann ich die dann so wie hier in Cinema4D importieren?
http://www.the123d.com/tutorial/c4d/daylight.shtml

Vielen Dank im Vorraus!
Grüße, nizeace


----------



## extracuriosity (17. Februar 2005)

Splines sind nichts anderes als Pfade. Die exportierst du im *.eps Format. Wenn du den Pfad / Spline in C4D über Hinzuladen importiert hast, musst du ggf. die Koordinaten auf Null setzten, weil der Pfad oft ausserhalb des Sichtbereiches geladen wird.


----------



## nize2ace (17. Februar 2005)

Ja THX das weiss ich, jedoch wollt ich wissen ob man Splines auch in Illustrator machen kann!


----------



## extracuriosity (17. Februar 2005)

Also wenn Splines Pfade sind und Illustrator und Freehand Vektorprogramme (Pfade sind Vektoren) kannst du logischerweise mit beiden Programmen Splines erzeugen.


----------



## nize2ace (18. Februar 2005)

Danke für die Auskunft...war sehr nett!


----------



## schnarnd (23. Februar 2005)

Wo liegt denn der Unterschied zwischen den beiden Programmen?(also Freehand und Illustrater)


----------



## extracuriosity (24. Februar 2005)

Illustrator ist von Adobe und Freehand von Macromedia. Eigentlich kann man mit beiden dasselbe machen. Einige Funktionen und Werkzeuge unterscheiden sich natürlich voneinander. Der neue Illustrator CS hat eine ziemlich coole 3D Funktion. Dafür hat Freehand das Perspektivenraster. Im Prinzip geht´s bei der Programmwahl nur um die eigenen Vorlieben und den Workflow. Wenn du beispielsweise mit InDesign oder GoLive arbeitest, kommst du vielleicht mit Illustrator besser klar. Arbeitest du für´s WebPubilsing eher mit Dreamwaever bevorzugst du vielleicht Freehand. Jeder wie er will.


----------

